# Clendening saugeyes



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

When will they start getting on the bridges. Thanks


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

All I could see in my brain(which isn't much) 

a row of saugeyes smoking and drinking on the bridge waiting for there friends, wondering where the heck the fisherman are.......

Sorry I have no clue ,, about Clendening ,, but could not resist !!!!!!!!

John


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I never fished the bridges , but i think the bite is somewhere around october or november.


----------

